# Donnarumma bacia lo stemma del Milan davanti agli juventini.



## admin (10 Marzo 2017)

Come riportato da Monica Colombo, al termine di Juve - Milan 2-1, partita decisa da un rigore concesso all'ultimo secondo dei minuti di recupero, ha baciato lo stemma del Milan di fronte ai tifosi juventini. Chiaro segnale che il portiere, sicuramente, non fuggirà da Milano per accasarsi alla Juve.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

L'ho notato subito, l'ha baciato tre volte andandogli incontro con sguardo di sfida, lo amo tanto.


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2017)

Anche a Doha l'aveva fatto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche a Doha l'aveva fatto.



Vero ma a sto giro sembrava proprio una cosa fatta a posta verso di loro!


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Marzo 2017)

capitano subito

debetiglio juventino non lo voglio piu' vedere con quella fascia al braccio


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2017)

Almeno qualcosa di positivo l'ennesimo furto juventino lo ha portato.

Se nei prossimi anni dovessimo restare così è Gigio se ne andasse, sapere che non vestirà quello sterco di divisa zebrata sarà comunque sopportabile.


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Almeno qualcosa di positivo l'ennesimo furto juventino lo ha portato.
> 
> Se nei prossimi anni dovessimo restare così è Gigio se ne andasse, sapere che non vestirà quello sterco di divisa zebrata sarà comunque sopportabile.



l'ho pensato anch'io! spero che la rabbia di stasera per la sconfitta immeritata se la porti dentro. Che vada dove vuole (all'estero) se proprio il Milan non sarà degno, ma mai da quei mafiosi


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Marzo 2017)

Spero chieda il rinnovo in serata e mandi a quel paese quel lardoso pizzaiolo


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2017)

Questa vale più di 18 rigori al 97' con 4 minuti di recupero


----------



## Dave (10 Marzo 2017)

Foto???


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Marzo 2017)

❤


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2017)

gigio uno di noi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2017)

Questa foto per me vale più della partita di stasera. Mi prendo volentieri la sconfitta.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

La mia ragazza e vari gobbi che conosco sono rimasti parecchio male per questa cosa, ci speravano per davvero, bene che gli abbia rovinato la vittoria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Se ricordate erano stati trovati i post su facebook del giovane Donnarumma che accusava Conte e i gobbi di essere mafiosi dopo il gol di Muntari... 

Lui è anti-gobbo vero, puro nell'anima.
Il problema è che Raiola, Galliani e i media gobbi lo strumentalizzano per scopi più grandi di lui.


----------



## honua (10 Marzo 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nCzMmvePGE labiale


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ROkZi-HI8 bacio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)




----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



cuore rossonero Gigio 


guarda bene lerda!!!!


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (10 Marzo 2017)

E ora TuttoSport abbia il coraggio di scrivere che Donnarumma ha giocato per la Juventus e che è stato contestato dai tifosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cuore rossonero Gigio
> 
> 
> guarda bene lerda!!!!



Non vede da quell'occhio, e spero che anche l'altro gli si giri dentro il cranio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La mia ragazza e vari gobbi che conosco sono rimasti parecchio male per questa cosa, ci speravano per davvero, bene che gli abbia rovinato la vittoria



Sei circondato dai gobbi???


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questa foto per me vale più della partita di stasera. Mi prendo volentieri la sconfitta.



Questa foto è come Mastercard.... 
Non ha prezzo.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sei circondato dai gobbi???



Padre e nonno, che volevano farmi diventare gobbo da piccolo ma io non volevo saperne perchè adoravo Weah 
Li ho sentiti per telefono poco fa, così come alcuni amici sentiti su WhatsApp, poi la mia ragazza che però (almeno lei) è una gobba "buona" che adora Gigio quasi quanto me e ha detto che il rigore non c'era.

Però ecco, sostanzialmente sì, tutti i giorni ho a che fare con gobbi maledetti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Padre e nonno, che volevano farmi diventare gobbo da piccolo ma io non volevo saperne perchè adoravo Weah
> Li ho sentiti per telefono poco fa, così come alcuni amici sentiti su WhatsApp, poi la mia ragazza che però (almeno lei) è una gobba "buona" che adora Gigio quasi quanto me e ha detto che il rigore non c'era.
> 
> Però ecco, sostanzialmente sì, tutti i giorni ho a che fare con gobbi maledetti.



Più o meno la mia storia... Padre e due fratelli gobbi. 
Sono stato Salvato dallo zio milanista ai tempi del Grande Milan di sacchi. 

Almeno stasera i miei hanno avuto la delicatezza di non farsi sentire..

Sti maledetti gobbi ladri


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Marzo 2017)

ciuccia sto calippone marmotta


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

aggiungo un dettaglio, guardate su sportmediaset, c'è il video di Gigio che prima di baciare lo stemma dice: siete delle lerde, siete delle lerde!!! 

grande Gigio<3


----------



## koti (11 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aggiungo un dettaglio, guarda su sportmediaset, c'è il video di Gigio che prima di baciare lo stemma dice: siete delle ***** siete!!!
> 
> grande Gigio<3


Hahahaha, grande!


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aggiungo un dettaglio, guarda su sportmediaset, c'è il video di Gigio che prima di baciare lo stemma dice: siete delle ***** siete!!!
> 
> grande Gigio<3




Avesse aggiunto: Marotta e Tuttosport puppatemi la fava sarebbe stato ancora meglio!


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avesse aggiunto: Marotta e Tuttosport puppatemi la fava sarebbe stato ancora meglio!



vabbè gli ha urlato siete delle lerde ai giocatori juventini...mi va bene così  
togliete la fascia a quell'ameba di de scoglio e datela subito a Gigio. Famo una petizione: Gigio Capitano!!!


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè gli ha urlato siete delle lerde ai giocatori juventini...mi va bene così
> togliete la fascia a quell'ameba di de scoglio e datela subito a Gigio. Famo una petizione: Gigio Capitano!!!



In effetti se l'hanno fatta per Ambrosini, a maggior ragione per Gigio...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Monica Colombo, al termine di Juve - Milan 2-1, partita decisa da un rigore concesso all'ultimo secondo dei minuti di recupero, ha baciato lo stemma del Milan di fronte ai tifosi juventini. Chiaro segnale che il portiere, sicuramente, non fuggirà da Milano per accasarsi alla Juve.



Almeno una bella notizia stasera.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

In realtà ha baciato lo stemma del Milan come ultimo saluto prima di andare nella squadra dei suoi sogni: la Juventus.

O no? 
Non vedo l'ora di vedere Gigio capitano


----------



## Victorss (11 Marzo 2017)

Ti amo Gigio. Grazie, sei riuscito a farci vincere lo stesso, sei immenso.


----------

